# JD 5410 rockshaft problems



## gunner1 (Mar 28, 2008)

I bought a JD 5410 without any 3-pt hitch componets, with the plan of adding them later, my problem is when I move the position lever it sounds like it puts a load on the engine, but the rockshaft does not move, is this possibly because their is no weight on the rockshaft ( because there is no lift arms and draft links , lift links, ect.) ? thanks Randy


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Does it sound like it is straining the engine, or just barely registering.

I'm sure you have already thought of this, but did you check the hydraulic oil


----------



## gunner1 (Mar 28, 2008)

yes, the hydraulic oil is full, and when moving the position control lever , it sounds like it is pointing a good load on the engine


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hmmm....

Does the 5410 have an implement service lock valve? Or any valve that closes off the hydraulic circuit to the rear 3PH?

Welcome to TF btw!


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I never use it on mine, but there should be a rockshaft speed knob under the seat by your feet that will control the speed of the 3 pt. other than that, there may be gunk clogging up the cylinders. I would drain the hydraulic oil, take out the screens, and clean them. It never hurts to check


----------

